# Honey Selling Containers



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

When you guys sell honey, what is the best container that you sell in, glass or plastic, certain labels etc. i mean what is you best seller as containers or is there a difference?


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Tourists and women like bears - I sell 1# bears.

I then have 1# and 2# plastic bottles.

I also sell some 5# plastic bottles as well.

The bulk of what I sell is the 2lb size.

For labels, I print my own with Avery mailing labels. I have a picture of one of my yards and the mountains, etc. For bears, I just use the standard panel label.

I have found that when selling at farm markets / fairs with the club, a different label from the rest helps catch the customers eye. You then get to talk about the yard that the picture is of and where else you have bees, etc.

I also have pictures of the different yards on display. The stores that I sell at, post pictures as well. People tend to let to look at pictures, this gives you a chance to talk with them and pitch your honey and it's flavor.

I also have a bottle of each of the types of honey open for tasting at farm markets and fairs. You would be amazed by the number of people who have never really tasted honey and they think that all honey is the same.

[This message has been edited by MountainCamp (edited August 31, 2004).]

[This message has been edited by MountainCamp (edited August 31, 2004).]


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Depends how and where you sell. Round jars with homemade looking lable on produce stands, farmers market, special events. Plastic bears and jugs do well at food stores and bakerys. Plastic is cheaper, less weight and breakage.
Glass shows the honey well.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

I sell my honey through a community market that sells organic produce, homemade bread--that kind of thing. Their clientele are very health minded and don't look kindly on plastic. I sell my honey in very plain, wide-mouthed jars that I buy through Better Bee.


----------

